# Brickhouse Beauties Women Fishing Tournament



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

Spread the word guys. This is going to be a fun tournament.

A bunch of great sponsors and great prizes.

A chance to hang out with 4 women on a boat all day.

Check out all the details and rules on the website.


----------



## BG 12 (Dec 18, 2009)

Ladies put your teams togeather and come join the fun, Captains meeting Friday, the 19th at Jackie's Brickhouse. Check out the websight for more information.


----------



## tsustaita (Sep 30, 2011)

*Brickhouse Beauties on the Bay*

*Brickhouse Beauties on the Bay*

*1st ANNUAL LADIES INSHORE FISHING TOURNAMENT

**







*

*FRIDAY AND SATURDAY
APRIL 19 - 20, 2013*
*Please print, read and have all the team members sign registration package (click here)

(sample of registration form below) Click here to print
You can FAX your registration to 832-201-5388
JACKIE'S BRICKHOUSE BEAUTIES ON THE BAY​2013 Registration Form​​*​


----------



## tsustaita (Sep 30, 2011)

Come on ladies lets make it happen.. Going to a great cause and is going to be tons of FUN!!


----------



## BG 12 (Dec 18, 2009)

Sign up by April 5th to get discounted price on entry fee.


----------



## BG 12 (Dec 18, 2009)

At the request of several teams we are going to extend the discounted entry fees up until Friday April 12th. 

Also any teams that are not signed up by Monday 4/08 are not guaranteed to get a tournament shirt.

We are placing the order for shirts on Monday.

The turnout is looking really good so far with many more coming next week.

Going to be a blast.

See yall out there.


----------



## rednecksbaybaby (Feb 27, 2013)

It was a great tournament. Team Trinity Trout Teasers will be back next year! Thanks to Jackie's Brickhouse for putting on a great event.


----------

